# Sleep Helps Builds Strong Muscle Mass



## Arnold (Oct 11, 2012)

by Dr. Bill Misner Ph.D. Sleep Is Important To Training Performance Gains ~ You and your bodybuilding training partner carefully measure the optimal protein intake for the “max” in muscle growth response. You both take the exact same anabolic state-of-the-art supplements and follow the same “perfect” workout dictated by your aggressive, but prominent personal trainer. [...]

*Read More...*


----------

